
Box Response to Covid-19 - dsr12
https://blog.box.com/box-response-covid-19
======
mackman
Anyone heard any rumblings about storage supply chain issues causing issues
with cloud storage availability or pricing? I remember the floods in Thailand
that caused a critical disk shortage in 2011. I’m worried that might happen
again with Chinese and other factories offline.

------
copperx
What's Dropbox stance on the epidemic?

